# Age 48 and about to start DE FET, question on norethisterone, post menopause



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi all, couldn’t decide to post here or FET group. I’m guessing there are people in this group in my position, post menopause and doing/planning a cycle. 
I’m about to start my 4th DE using 1 of 2 Frosties, scratch booked later this week. I’m then to start norethisterone for a week to bring on a period, I had this on my 3rd cycle but seem to remember it didn’t really work. Too long ago to remember. 
Can anyone tell me how long after stopping it my period is likely to appear? It’s been about 5 years since my last. 

I am daily looking through the calendar trying to predict when each stage will happen, period, lining scan, transfer, I’m sending myself loopy and I’ve not even started yet! Think some of it is due to keeping it a secret and planning stuff around work and family.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2019)

Sorry I don’t know much about this but I just wanted to say am so sorry to read about your loss, I can’t imagine how hard that was.Hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I did not want to read and run, all the best luck on your journey x


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you CathA and miamiamo and wishing you both well with your families and your journey.


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Sarapri,

I'm in a similar position to you.  I turned 48 a week ago and I'm about to have a FET.  I did a FET TX last year but had an C-Scar ectopic pregnancy.  It has taken me 14+ months before I could hope to have another cycle.  I have a niche defect in my C-Scar which still has a blood clot attached now 0.5mm.  IVI consultant has started me on Progynova.  I bled for only 2 days last week after finishing HRT patches.  Not sure if this was my period or not or just breakthrough bleeding.  I had no cramps and just a little blood. I go for my CD10 scan next week to see how things are looking.  Hopefully he will tell me to keep going and start the Progesterone next week sometime.  I also have immunes issues but had to go to ARGC for them to test me - I'm awaiting the results.  If your taking Norethisterone I think its 5 days after you stop when you should get a period.  Let me know how you are getting on.  I'm hoping you are progressing since your last post?

Sending you mega baby dust!


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi lollipop3,

Sounds like you have had a difficult time, wishing you lots of luck for your results next week. 

Treatment seems to vary so much between clinics but I suppose some of that is due to individual treatment plans. We are both the same age and doing an FET just have different medical reasons for being on this journey. I’m still trying to work out some of the terminologies, what does CD10 mean? Guessing 10 days past something. 

I’m thinking we are on a similar schedule. I finished Norethisterone (taken to bring on a cycle which I no longer have) and AF appeared after 3 days (very light for 2 days and now hardly anything - sorry TMI). Started 3 x  Evorel 100 patches on Wednesday, lining scan booked for Friday 16th to see how it’s doing.  Transfer potentially 22nd August. 

The days seem to be going so slow, I’m wishing time away but also wanting to hold onto the dream. 

Buckets of baby dust for you ✨


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi sarahprj,

CD10 is cycle day 10.  Yes we are definitely cycling the same time.  I stopped the HRT patches and bled the following 2 days but very light.  I wish I had been given the Norethisterone to bring on a much heavier bleed.  I have been taking Progynova since last Saturday and have my lining scan tomorrow.  All being well I think my TX (transfer) date will be 23rd Aug but all depends on the scan tomorrow.  I had my immunes tested last week and should be getting the results back tomorrow as well.  My DH tells me this is our final chance for baby #2 (he will not do another cycle) so I feel under a lot of pressure for this one to work.  Hope your scan on 16th goes well.  Which clinic are you with?


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi ladies , I'm due to have a fet using DE on 28th August, I'm 24 but have premature ovarian failure so I basically went through the menopause at 15, I start birth control pill marvilon about 2 months ago and stopped on 1st it took about 6 days for a bleed and mine was very light too and only lasted a few days I'm not on CD5 taking progynova x 4 tablets a day and 2 pumps of estrogel also vitamins and aspirin. I'm hoping my lining is ok as last time my transfer got cancelled and it really affected me so this is my 3 rd go at IVF xxxx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Katie,

OMG I am so sorry to hear of your story!  That is the earliest menopause I have every heard of and absolutely shocking especially as you are only just 24yrs old.  I'm sure your lining will be fine especially if you are taking Progynova 4 x and even more estrogel.  Good luck with the TX on the 28th I'm sure all will be fine for you.  

I had my lining scan last Monday and my endo was 9.1mm and I'm going into have my TX next Tuesday 20th - feeling nervous as this is probably going to be our last attempt.  I too am using DE FET - so fingers crossed we will be lucky.  I am nervous as hell as we did a FET using DE last year but the embryo implanted into my C-Scar and it ended up as an ectopic pregnancy.  It has taken over 12 months now for my womb to settle down but I still have a niche defect on my left side.  I am      that this one will implant on my RHS.  Good luck and keep us posted with your journey! XX


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Katie24,
So sorry to hear your journey Katie, must have been so upsetting having such an early menopause, I struggled at almost 40! It sounds like your clinic are tailoring your meds to get a good lining. They do say third time lucky (worked for me), so fingers crossed. Guessing you have a lining check later this week if tx on 28th. I had a really short and light bleed after norethisterone so didn’t think my lining would do anything but it’s done super well, you just can’t tell until the scan. Tweaking meds can really work. Good luck this week. 

Hi lollypop3,
Been thinking of you all week and wondering how your immune test and lining scan were. Guessing both good as you are now have your tx date. 9.1mm is a good result, I bet you were pleased. When they tell you the number it all of a sudden feels real, another stage passed. My partner wasn’t keen at all on trying again but here we are....I’m trying to prep him for a future cycle just in case., I’m sure your DH will change his mind if need be, I like to try and plan ahead to reduce current stress. He always said just 3 cycles and I remember being worried as each one failed, I find it comforting to have more options, hoping it keeps me more relaxed and leads to success on current cycle. Will be thinking of you on Tuesday when you have your transfer. What grade embryo do you have?

I had my lining scan on Friday, unexpected 11mm, previous cycles only about 8mm. Suddenly felt very real, have transfer booked for 22nd.  Now I’m trying not to stress about the thaw, i’m having 1 transferred so that leaves 1 Frostie. Keeping myself busy doing all the things I won’t do when PUPO. Exciting times for us all.

Baby dust to you both. XXX


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Lollipop and Sarah thank you ladies , I'm so nervous my scan is this afternoon , il let you know how it goes. I really hope its not another cancelled transfer as flights and hotel are already booked. So sorry to hear about your journeys I hope third time lucky too ! The worrying just never stops on this journey . Does everyone else feel like you just jump through hoops all the time . If I could just get to transfer I will be over the moon . Fingers crossed for you ladies keep me posted xxxx


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow lollipop, PUPO as they say. Excited for you. 

Hope your scan went well this afternoon Katie. I find that I stress about the next immediate stage, then feel elated briefly before stressing about the next. Wish I could just relax and take it in my stride, Know that’s not going to happen. Every stage we do is 1 nearer to our gorgeous babies. 

For 2 reasons I’ve taken on a challenge
1. To raise more money for Ronald McDonald House Charity where we lived for almost a year in total. 
2. To keep my mind busy. Hoping to get to 2WW so need a distraction, it’s so hard. 
Doing a couple of market stalls selling anything and everything, I’m a neat freak usually but could feature on a TV program for hoarders at the moment. I’m drowning. There is busy and then there is chaos!

Hope you both find distractions to keep you sane. Best wishes x


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thank you lovely , good luck to you the 2ww is awful fingers crossed for you. My scan dident go so well its 4.9mm on CD 13 I'm suppose to be starting progesterone on cd16 so upped my meds so I will be taking 12mg progynova , also going to ask about patches xxxx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Katie, - Try not to stress about the number - my clinic wanted the lining to be around 6.5mm so you are not a million miles off.  Your still only on CD13 so there is plenty of time and if you have increased the progynova then hopefully this will help.  

Sarahprj, - Good luck with the TX tomorrow - I'm sure it will go well.  Let me know your test date as I think we will both be testing around the same date.

AFM - had the TX yesterday - was feeling really nervous as I was worried in case the embryologist came into to tell me it hadn't survived the thaw.  But she came in with a big smile and said it looked like nothing had happened to it.  I had the TX under sedation as I have a really awkward cervix and the procedure is usually horrific for me without going under.  It went well and they gave me a photo of the embryo before it was put back which was amazing.  I am now treasuring this little picture - feel like framing it!  My test date is 31st Aug - but I have been told I need extra progesterone and started the injections last night.  OMG I am suffering today as DH had to stab me in the bum.  It's agony but hopefully will be worth it. 

I am stressing though as I need another blood test tomorrow (progesterone and FBC) if I go locally I don't know if I can get the results on time, send these to my clinic and get a new prescription.  Alternatively I need to drive to London tomorrow (2.5hrs) to get the clinic to test me and wait for the results.  Annoyingly I am in London on Friday and would prefer to have the BT then.  I've called my clinic to ask their advice.  I was hoping the 2WW was going to be stress free and just a lot of waiting but I need more blood work done in-between.  The immunes came back with only one raised but only by 0.4 so nothing significant which is a positive as I don't need to have IVIG (mega expensive)!. 

Good luck ladies - wishing you all the best of luck in the world and hoping you have lots of amazing blessings on your way!.


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for your support ladies but unfortunately my lining has shrank in 48hrs to 3.2mm I don't know why this is happening this happened on my past cycle day 12/13 I get to about 4.9 mm then it shrinks to about 3mm what is going on this is my 3rd cycle the first cycle my lining was perfect 8.9mm do you think that is because my body wasent used to it at first? 
Does anyone have any suggestion to try I've only even had progynova. Might try a scratch next time .

Good luck to you lollipop it's such a stress for you especially in the 2ww can I ask what is TX xxxx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Katie - you poor thing!  Sending you    .  I've never heard of the lining reducing - you must be feeling so frustrated.  Can I ask which clinic you are with? I had two failed attempts on the NHS before moving clinics.  The third time I moved to a private clinic and was under intense monitoring.  I had daily blood tests for the first week of my cycle - the second week I was having twice daily bloods.  I was put onto Viagra 5 x a day from CD10 to CD15 plus Dexamethason, Aspirin (75mg) and Clexane 20mg.  All these medications help to increase blood flow to the uterus and I was on estrogen as well to thicken the lining.  However this was for a fresh OE cycle and not a FET.

The cycle I am currently on is a medicated FET cycle but I have been taking, Progesterone, Clexane and Aspirin as before since CD13.  I'm now taking Clexane twice a day starting today CD19 and will continue taking this until the pregnancy test.

Have you tried acupuncture?  I was having weekly acupuncture sessions to help increase the blood flow to the uterus as well.  There must be a medical/hormonal answer to your problem.  If you need advice on specialist clinics who are big on blood issues then let me know. 

TX is the abbreviated name for embryo transfer.  

I hope you get the answers you need - don't give up!  Your baby is waiting for you - you just need some help with getting your uterus environment in the best condition.  Sending you lots of love XXXX


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm heartbroken cant believe it's happened again, I'm with reprofit in Czech the NHS have been awful with me literally everytime I have a scan its 120 pound they give me no advice they don't even ask how you are feeling just expect money because you private,  I have to go private I don't have a choice as NHS don't do egg donation. I'm still flying to reprofit and going to speak with consultant of where to go from here in regards to different protocol I haven't tried visgra before I think my body needs more eostogen  as my body has none at all and never has xxxx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Katie this happened to me 3 times where my lining shrank! Clinic couldn’t understand it they put my on vaginal viagra which helped increase lining but in turn produced fluid on my uterus so wasn’t great
In the end they tried letrozole which worked for me although still only gave me a lining of 7.5-7.8mm some women don’t respond to artificial estrogen x


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Don’t have a scratch - it will make your lining thinner please it’s not needed and won’t refresh the lining x


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thank you inaaya is that what worked for you for your BFP's ? Did you still get sucsesswith a lining of 7/8mm ? I'm going to note down the drug you said to my consultant and see what she says . I baffled as to why the lining keeps shrinking half was through cycles xxxx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes that’s What worked - pm me I’ll send u protocol I was one it included estrogen patches x


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Katie, so gutted for you about your lining result. The human body is so complicated and unpredictable, since starting on the ivf journey and learning about all the small windows for things to happen, I’m astounded that anyone ever gets pregnant. I suppose I’m lucky in that my lining has always grown, only just enough on previous cycles but good this time. The only meds I take are Evorel 100 patches, previously 2 but 3 this cycle. Adding the third seems to have really made a difference. I’ve read other posts where patches have worked well. Really hope there is a last minute surge in your lining, such a lot of stress and expense. Willing you get to transfer. 

Hello Inaaya, sounds like you have had a difficult time but great to read about your successes. I’ve read lots of mixed things about the scratch and pretty sure it probably doesn’t help. That said I had one last month simply based on having had 1 before on my successful cycle. Not scientific I know. 

Lollypop, so pleased you got a fabulous thaw and transfer successful. Feel gutted for you needing all the extra tests. My clinic doesn’t do blood tests for HCG, did you request them or are they standard. I’m at Manchester Fertility. So many meds, hope you’ve got a phone app to notify you, in comparison I’m on hardly any, no one seems to be on the same. It’s magical seeing your first glimpse, treasured memories. The dreaded 2WW, have you decided to test early or wait for OTD?

My transfer is tomorrow morning, during my scratch they discovered I’ve now got a tilted cervix. Access to do the scratch was painful, don’t know how I will get on with a full bladder. Feeling some dread about the procedure but 1 day nearer to possible baby. 

Good luck ladies, we can do this, never give up hope x


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Katie - really hope your feeling better today.  I would take the advise of Inaaya and try a different estrogen medicine plus the VIAGRA - this encourages blood flow to the uterus so really helps with the lining.  Hope you get some answers with the consultant when you see them next.

Sarah - good luck for your TX today - how exciting!  

AFM - trying to work from home but keep getting distracted and also just want to relax and put my feet up.  

Keep us posted girls! X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

> plus the VIAGRA - this encourages blood flow to the uterus so really helps with the lining


a friend of mine was prescribed Viagra a few months ago. She was disorientated, but a doc explained it would help improve lining


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sarah - how did your TX go last week?  Are you planning on testing early or waiting till your OTD?  How is the 2ww going for you any symptoms?

AFM - I'm way to scared to test - my OTD is Saturday need to attend the clinic for blood test.  I may decide the POAS in the morning before travelling to clinic.  So nervous now!  I have had sore boobs but no AF pains or any other major twinges down below.  Which is worrying.

Good luck to everyone. XXX


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Lollypop, the 2WW is so very long, I’m 4dp5dt now so a long way to go. My otd is 12dp5dt which seems a long time, there is no way I can wait that long. I’ve ordered tests but they don’t come until later this week, silly game of mine to make me wait longer. 

Feel like you I think, full boobs but nothing else, today is a ‘not pregnant day’, hoping I get some indication soon. Some don’t get any symptoms, don’t think I did when I had DS. Testing before you go to clinic is a great idea, when do you get the result? Keep your spirits up, we can do this. 

AFM Received a phone call an hour before tx time, mega panicked. They were calling to say embryo had thawed well and was showing signs of growing. My transfer was a breeze, hardly felt a thing, I was expecting an horrendous time like when I had the scratch. Just trying to tick off the days now keeping busy (but very careful), made a little harder because I ‘ve had loads of baby stuff donated for my charity fundraising. 

5 more sleeps for you, over half way to OTD. 

How are you Katie24?


----------



## Miller20 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello, I haven't posted on here for over a year I think and don't know if anyone will read this but I for some reason wanted to look tonight and also had issues with my lining just before our precious little boy was born last summer. I was also on those Evonel 100 patches the first cycle - which didn't work - they really ramped the drugs up for me saying how old I was and my lining also shrank that cycle - I was gutted. The next cycle I didn't use any drugs and had to persuade them this was OK,  but did have some acupuncture and it got to 7mm which is not much but we were so lucky were were successful - 

Mx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sarah - what day are you going to do the HPT?  I have got 3 in the house but I'm way too scared to test.  I get the results of the blood test same day - my clinic asking me to test on Friday but I can't get to clinic until the next day.  I'm feeling so nervous today and anxious about it all.  As each day gets closer I am going into melt-down.  Sore boobs have gone and Im symptom free which is not helping my anxiety.

Miller20 - I think acupuncture is great for boosting the lining and I hope Katie comes back on to read your post.  

Kate - have you had your follow up yet? 

Take care ladies X


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi lollypop3, how are you doing? You are almost at OTD, why are these 2 weeks so long!
Have you given in and tested yet? Any more symptoms to report? Could do with a lucky crystal ball to give us the dream result. Good luck getting through the last day. Please post how you get on, sending you lots of positive vibes. 

AFM, had some stabbing pains yesterday afternoon, stopped me in my tracks a bit. Been over doing things a little so promptly sat down and did nothing for a bit. Subsided after a while, but a few grumbles today. Can’t help feeling it’s not a good sign, too late for implantation. Think I’m getting close to doing a test, not sure I can wait until Tuesday, 12dp5dt seems forever. 

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

HI Sarah, no I haven't tested yet I am such a big coward and would rather keep my PUPO status as long as I possible can.  I wish I was one of those brave girls who just went for it but the fear inside is too much and I will be broken if its negative.  12dp5dt is a very long time to wait.  My clinic wanted me to test today at 10dp5dt but I couldn't attend the clinic as I had a different medical appointment to go to, so its tomorrow for me.

I think I am going to do a HPT tomorrow morning before I make the journey to the clinic.  If it's + which I desperately hope it is I will go and get my HCG tested.  If it's negative I don't know if I will go.  

Your symptoms sound ok to me - some stabbing or mild cramping is usually a good sign.  Could be your little embie is just bedding in and getting comfy.  Although I've had very little symptoms over the past 10 days for the past 2 I've had mild cramping at night.  I was panicking tonight when I felt cramps so I took my daughter out for dinner just to take my mind off it.  The cramping subsided which I'm pleased about.  I am due on tomorrow so I'm thinking it could be AF on her way.  

BTW - I read your journey and oh my gosh you so deserve this to work for you.  Not sure how you coped but I sincerely hope your luck has changed and you get the baby you so richly deserve!  Fingers crossed for you and I hope we can continue on this journey together for the next 9 months!  That sounds like a great ending for both of us!  I'll let you know how it goes.  Let me know if you test early you brave girl!  And thanks for the kind wishes!  Take care XXX


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Lollypop3, Just a quick message. Thinking of you tomorrow for your test, there is still time. My clinic don’t do a blood test so guessing that’s why they make me wait longer. I felt a bit like AF was coming when I had the pains a couple of days ago, guessing it wouldn’t arrive anyway as the meds will stop it. Got everything crossed for you x
Hope you get a good sleep x

AFM - I’m broken, fighting Leukaemia for my son for 22 months has been more than hell, but I can’t give up on a sibling for him. Hoping it will give me purpose in life. 

Wishing we can be buddies through to May to welcome our bundles of joy x

PS might test tomorrow .... then again I might live the dream a little longer


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Morning Sarah, I got up first thing and tested this morning.  It's negative.  Feeling numb just now.  I want to just get back into bed and cry for the day.  The house is too busy just now my 6 yr old running in and out my room wanting to play so I'm trying to put on a brave face.  I had some terrible new yesterday as well - I applied for a promotion and didn't get it which has really disappointed me but I thought what the hell as long as today is going to be better I'd sacrifice that promotion just to be pregnant but I didn't get that either.  I'm going to stop all meds now and just wait for AF to comes along.  We have a nice holiday planned for Oct and I might try and speak to DH when we get back to give it another go.  He has been really good this morning lots of cuddles and attention but I know I am just waking for him to say the dreaded words - 'that's it, that's our last attempt'  It might be for him but I have 2 snow babies left which gives me a tiny glimmer of hope.

All the best for your test on tomorrow - I wish you all the success in the world.  Keep me posted.  XXX


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi lollypop3. I’m so devastated for you, I really had it in my head we were both going to get positives. Just a feeling. Guessing you didn’t get your bloods done? You had cramps a few days ago, late implanter? Have they asked you to stay on your meds and try in 2 days. My clinic asked me to do this on cycle 2 but it was futile as grades so poor to begin with. 

Sorry about the promotion, you’ve had a rough few days. Really good to hear DH been supportive and that you have 2 snow babies left. Pleased you have the possibility of further attempts. 

I’ve still got until Tuesday to wait, not very hopeful after stabbing pains on Wednesday. I have 1 grade 4BB/c left then will have to work on DH to do another round, this will be an uphill struggle. 

I know it’s torture but maybe another test on Monday, sending lots of hope your way. 💔


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

'Hi Sarah, I still think your cramps are a good sign.  All the best for Tuesday.  I didn't go for bloods in the end.  Weirdly I woke up this morning with sore boobs and they have been sore all day.  I've been expecting AF to arrive all day.  I've stopped all the meds now but still no sign.  I've got a bit of cramping this evening - so maybe she is on her way.  If it hasn't arrived by tomorrow I'll do another test.  Not holding out much hope as I would have expected the test to show positive especially at 11dp5dt.  Thanks for the kind words - wishing you all the luck in the world!  You can do it for us 40+ ladies we sure need some inspirational stories!  XXX


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Lollypop3, how are you doing? Been thinking about how you are and what is happening. Did your AF arrive? I suppose I’m trying to hold onto your dream. Really hope there is a dramatic turnaround for you and it’s just our older bodies playing tricks on us. With all the hell I’ve been through with DS, I do cling onto hope, sometimes you just never know. 

If not this cycle, next cycle. 💕


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Sarah, AF still not arrived, I be had no spotting or anything. I did another test on Sunday BFN again. Went to my clinic today for my beta and I’m currently waiting on the results. Have u tested yet? Really hoping to hear some good news from you. My DH hasn’t mentioned anything abt this being our last attempt. I think he knows how upset i’ll Be if he says too much. Fingers crossed for you 🤞 u can do this! X


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi lollypop3,
Hope you are doing ok, I’m still wishing for you. Will look out for an update from you tomorrow about your beta. 

I’m really pleased to say but saddened that it’s not both of us (yet), I tested this morning and got a BFP. The test from clinic was rubbish and didn’t even work, had a really cheap internet one which showed the faintest line. Wasn’t looking good so wanted to know for sure as my clinic don’t do bloods, invested in a clear blue which was a clear 2-3 weeks. I suppose I’m saying, these tests are so unreliable. Still hoping for you. 

Good to hear DH being really considerate, mine doesn’t really say much so it feels like it’s just me wanting this so badly. I know he does just doesn’t stress and over think like me. This journey is just so all consuming. 

I’m pleased with my result but the icing on the cake would be good news from you x


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Sarah, WOW CONGRATULATIONS!!! Whoop 🙌 whoop 🙌 I am absolutely thrilled for u. That is amazing news. I will keep everything crossed for a good HB in a few weeks. 

Had my beta yesterday it was <1. So clearly negative and the embryo didn’t implant. We had 4 frozen DE embryos but I used 1 last year got pregnant but it was a C-Scar ectopic. I’ve now used another 1 but it didn’t implant. I have 2 left. But I’m now really worried that the best 2 have been used. Clinics usually take the ones that look the best to put back. All 4 of my Frosties were PGS tested so they were apparently all normal but my fear is that the 2 left are the not so good ones. 

Did u use a fresh cycle DE frozen embryo or did u have others left over to use? I have a follow up consultation in a couple of weeks to discuss my options. 

I still have not come on even though I have stopped all meds 4 days ago. Not even a hint of AF on her way. I think I am defo in the menopause and all my hormones are all over the place. Take care X


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh lollypop3, so totally gutted for you. This is all so hard and stressful, my heart feels for you. 

Just a bit of background to hopefully help, AMH less that 0.6 at age 41, irregular horrendous cycles for a few years, last glimmer of AF Feb 2015. Hot sweats etc, well into/other side of menopause. Fresh DE cycle in Aug 15, 5AA transferred that gave me DS. Just had 3BB transferred so by no means top quality. Read lots of stories of similar being successful where top quality failed. Do you know what grades you have left? What meds did they have you on to prep? My lining did good on just patches. I always try and remember they only freeze embryos that are good enough. I had a scratch because I had one on successful cycle, lots of add-on’s not proven but jury still out on scratch. Normal PGS result is great. 

I have a long way to go and need to be mindful that whilst I feel young, my body is not. Pleased I’ve got this far but trying to keep grounded with possible reality. 

My consultant obviously can’t give any guarantees but he did say some ladies try everything for numerous cycles but never get pregnant, some unexplained, the fact I had a previous success means it’s possible. Think this applies to you, don’t give up. Please keep in touch x


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Thanks for info - apologies can I ask what a 5AA and 3BB means?  Is 5AA a 5 day top quality blastocyst and a 3BB a 3 day B rated embryo?  Sorry for the ignorance?  I asked my clinic about the quality of the 4 frozen (now 2 left) but as they were all PGS they don't give a quality score.  The nurse mentioned that they will grade them before they are sent for PGS and put back the ones which were showing best grade before PGS testing.  She wasn't entirely sure so I asked if she could speak to the embryologist to see what they say and get back to me.

Over the last 6 months my periods have stopped so I went onto patches but I don't seem to bleed every month even on them and when I do its for a day possibly 2.  I had a scratch previously when I got pregnant with my DD so next time round if I get to a next time round I think I may do the same.
The problem I have is that I am under 2 different clinics - where I have my transfer is very focused on doing things as naturally as possible, they don't believe in scratch, immunes or anything else.  The other one is all about immune testing taking Clexane, steroids and doing a scratch.  

It's so confusing as both consultants are brilliant but disagree on the best way to get presence and best results for implantation.

So happy for your pregnancy result.  I love to hear women of our age just going for it.  I'm sure your pregnancy will be perfect and wishing you a happy and health one over the next 9 months.  Are you having a scan in a couple of weeks?  If so, let me know how you get on. Take care X


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

sorry forgot to mention my meds for prep were Progynova 3 times a day from CD2.  Then Utrogestan from CD14 until OTD.  My lining at CD10 was 8.1mm.  I shall ask when I have my consultation what my lining was when I had the transfer.  X


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Lollypop3, not sure if you will see this post. I’ve been living in a bit of a bubble for a few weeks, whilst a positive test is amazing it’s left me feeling so very sad about my lost son. 
Just to get back to your last post. A 5AA is a hatching blastocyst of good quality, a 3BB is still a blastocyst but a little slower, only at the expanding stage. A stage 4 would be expanded. I watched a recording of a live webinar by Professor Robert Winston from the Genesis Research Trust, it’s on you tube 3rd September 19. He made some really good points that maybe mean the above grading is irrelevant. Worth a watch.
Did you get any information back on your embryos? Hope that you have a good holiday in October and that it gives you time to recharge and refocus. It sounds like your lining was ok, I was told 7-8mm minimum. For prep I just had norethisterone and then 3 patches and they worked well for me. Before starting treatment I was on HRT patches, last period years ago, I never have AF. As I’ve said before, I had a scratch because on previous successful cycle I’d had one. It must be hard trying to juggle 2 clinics with conflicting ideas. I thought my best chance was to mirror successful cycle. One thing I learnt from Son’s treatment was to always question and challenge decisions, clinics provide a service but you need to feel your wishes are supported, 1 size doesn’t fit all. You will get a positive. 

AFM I’m doing well, started to bleed a week ago along with pains, convinced it was all over. Nausea is 24hours a day! Had scan on Friday and all good, heartbeat and measuring on track at 6w6d. Progesterone patches, pessaries and injections playing havoc with my body, as DH pointed out jokingly, I’ve done this to myself. 

Hope you keep in touch, just wanted to let you know us 48 year olds can do this x


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry not been on here for a while just read your last post. WOW how amazing is that.  You must only a few months away now from your baby arriving.  Hope all is well.  Let me know how you are getting on.  

I have just started a new FET cycle this month.  Got my second lining scan tomorrow.  All being well I will have my TX next week.  Lets hope its third time lucky!

All the best! X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@ lollypop3 - amazing new, I will keep my fingers super tight x


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know I got my BFP today my beta was 740 at 10dp5dt - so the numbers are pretty high. Over the moon so now it’s another 2ww for our scan    all will be good. X


----------



## sarahprj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi lollypop3,
I’ve not been on here in months so have just seen your news. I am absolutely thrilled for you, your news has made my day 😊
Looked for a more recent update on another thread and saw you’ve had first scan. You must be delighted. Hope you are taking it super easy and resting up, your main job now is growing your baby. 

AFM, almost 33 weeks now. It’s not been the easiest pregnancy but time ticking along, nausea, sickness and fatigue never left. Getting regular growth scans which is reassuring. Baby still transverse and seems settled, no signs of turning but still time. It’s a worrying time not knowing how baby is progressing, they say you feel more after first pregnancy and this is true for me, been feeling movement from about 16 weeks and now get kicked and punched regularly. Roll on for your 12 week scan. 💕


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Lovely to hear from you - thanks for the kind words.  I just had to give it another go as didn't want to give up on our chance of another baby and sibling.  I didn't expect you to be on here as your on your final weeks.  So glad to hear your pregnancy has progressed to this stage.  Only a few more weeks to go!  Sorry to hear about the sickness continuing.  Did you find out the sex or are you waiting for the big day.  So great to hear of good news stories for us middle aged women.  I might still feel like an 18 yr old but my body doesn't.  So excited for you - let me know when your little miracle arrives.

AFM - got another scan on Wednesday. I get monitored every week until 10 weeks then I get handed over to the NHS.  We've not told anyone yet although I am bursting to tell my DD but waiting till the 12 week scan just to be sure.  I've been spotting everyday since 5 weeks which is worrying and just relieved to see the HB every week at the scan which reassures me for a few days until the next scan.  I've heard about feeling baby #2 early on.  I'll look forward to feeling the movement but I remember the punches well from my last one, usually in the ribs whilst I'm trying to sleep.  Good luck on your final weeks and hope you're taking it easy as well.  Take care!  X


----------

